# TSS Captain Cook



## Barrie d (Jun 22, 2018)

Any one around who came to New Zealand on the Captain Cook in November 1955


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Barrie d said:


> Any one around who came to New Zealand on the Captain Cook in November 1955


Barrie, welcome to this great site. If you click on Forums above and enter TSS Captain Cook in the search box, you will find a few threads on her as you scroll through.
You've no doubt found the Google info, and there are a couple of old posts you may be able to follow up, here:

https://www.ancestry.com.au/boards/...10012&p=localities.oceania.newzealand.general

All the best, (Thumb)

Taff


----------



## Gattina (May 4, 2012)

Hi Barrie, sailed from Glasgow 6th Oct? arrived Wellington mid/late Nov 1955 where I turned 15. Went on to Tokoroa where my dad had a house & job waiting. Our family migrated to NZ from Gourock Scotland so we were passengers. We lived about 1 mile upstream from the Cloch Lighthouse. Had a pretty rough trip through the Irish Sea & accross the Atlantic till the Carribean then ok to Wellington.


----------



## johngerardpryde (Nov 25, 2021)

Gattina said:


> Hi Barrie, sailed from Glasgow 6th Oct? arrived Wellington mid/late Nov 1955 where I turned 15. Went on to Tokoroa where my dad had a house & job waiting. Our family migrated to NZ from Gourock Scotland so we were passengers. We lived about 1 mile upstream from the Cloch Lighthouse. Had a pretty rough trip through the Irish Sea & accross the Atlantic till the Carribean then ok to Wellington.


My father travelled on TSS captain cook in 1955 from New York to Glasgow.

It then sailed to new Zealand I believe


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Captain Cook" (1924; 1,475 grt) Originally "Letitia"; history here:








SS Letitia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dondo 1963 (11 mo ago)

Barrie d said:


> Any one around who came to New Zealand on the Captain Cook in November 1955


My dad did he worked as a cook on board Donald Hamilton is his name…..


----------



## Dondo 1963 (11 mo ago)

johngerardpryde said:


> My father travelled on TSS captain cook in 1955 from New York to Glasgow.
> 
> It then sailed to new Zealand I believe


My dad Donald Hamilton was also on that voyage.


----------



## Marguerite McCartney (8 mo ago)

Barrie d said:


> Any one around who came to New Zealand on the Captain Cook in November 1955


I've just discovered this site. I was aboard the Captain Cook and arrived in NZ November 1955 as a five year old, but I have good memories of my journey and can recall many details of life on board. I would love to hear from anyone else who was on that journey.


----------



## DadSearch (8 mo ago)

Barrie d said:


> Any one around who came to New Zealand on the Captain Cook in November 1955


Hi Barry, my dad David Dobbin from Northern Ireland and his mate John Allison came out from Glasgow in 1955 docked at Wellington.


----------

